# Gates of Ladore-Need Rafter



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Just LODORE!
Not Gates of Lodore,not Ladore,and certainly not "Gates!"


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't think you'll be invited to join them


----------



## GBWW (Apr 26, 2010)

BarryDingle said:


> Just LODORE!
> Not Gates of Lodore,not Ladore,and certainly not "Gates!"


I would go with Green GOL em?

Lighten up frances!


----------



## holtalska (Mar 13, 2010)

Arn said:


> We have a trip with a from July 15-19 and need an oarsman with a raft.
> Able to carry 1-2 people and gear
> Message me on Mountain buzz if you are interested.
> Arn


I am interested. !4' self bailer. Haven't been on it for several years...would love to join your group.


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

When you make the turn outside of Maybell, the sign clearly reads Gates of Ladore, which is why I think there's so much confusion about the correct spelling. It's a pet peeve of mine, too, but whoever constructed the sign at the turn misspelled it, you can't blame those who see it and assume it to be correct


----------



## otisfireboy (May 30, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

In a recent AW article both spellings were used repeatedly.


----------



## TFaigl (Mar 25, 2013)

I also need someone to join our group for gates of ladore - out trip is for July 3rd -6th -- message me if u are interested . Also can provide a raft for experienced boaters willing to take the helm.


----------



## dport (May 10, 2006)

TFaigl said:


> I also need someone to join our group for gates of ladore - out trip is for July 3rd -6th -- message me if u are interested . Also can provide a raft for experienced boaters willing to take the helm.


 There are several folks in RS who may be able to help out. I tried to PM you but the buzz was not coperating. E-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Been down Ladore many times, can supply 18' cat, full kitchen, sat phone, Johnny partner Grover. Can haul two coolers, I have a great group shelter tent, MRS pavilion (sat out a Huge storm one year at the Cove, 23 folks and there river chairs enjoyed a dry dinner while outside had a hell break loose).
Have major medical emt kit. Will carry anything and anyone.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

mrkyak said:


> Been down Ladore many times, can supply 18' cat, full kitchen, sat phone, Johnny partner Grover. Can haul two coolers, I have a great group shelter tent, MRS pavilion (sat out a Huge storm one year at the Cove, 23 folks and there river chairs enjoyed a dry dinner while outside had a hell break loose).
> Have major medical emt kit. Will carry anything and anyone.


I believe we have a trump card winner!


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

mrkyak said:


> Been down Ladore many times, can supply 18' cat, full kitchen, sat phone, Johnny partner Grover. Can haul two coolers, I have a great group shelter tent, MRS pavilion (sat out a Huge storm one year at the Cove, 23 folks and there river chairs enjoyed a dry dinner while outside had a hell break loose).
> Have major medical emt kit. Will carry anything and anyone.


I'd say someone wants to get on the river! :shock:


----------



## MustacheTheGauley (Feb 16, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## moovin water (May 29, 2010)

If You are still in need of support, I can help. I have some group gear, a 15 foot SB, and could bring another oarsman with a 16 foot cat if needed. We did lodore 2 weeks ago. It was great, as usual. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

It's too bad this trip went down Lodore last July :roll:


----------



## moovin water (May 29, 2010)

Look a little closer. It was revivied recently.


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

moovin water said:


> Look a little closer. It was revivied recently.


Ooops - missed that! I'm still hoping to find a family friendly trip down Lodore this summer, so I'll have to watch more closely when these pop up! SYOTR :grin:


----------



## Swissriver (Jun 24, 2011)

I would love to come. I have a 16' raft, cooler and packing space. I've done Lodore 4-5 times. I'm also a great menu planner / food preparer for trips.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

oh yeah: and I can haul any amount of gear from Ft Collins, dodge diesel truck and trailer. once hauled four rafts and all food&coolers to a grand trip.

I'd show my appreciation for the invite with a blackened prime rib meal, with veggies, and desert. cooked in three dutch ovens at the same time. following desert a steamed towelete for everyone helps with cleanup. meal would be exempt from group costs.

I'm sure I can be of more help, what do you need.


----------

